# Kurt DX4 Vise Stop



## bburns0909 (Mar 11, 2021)

I like to keep the table covers on my machine as much as possible so wanted a vise stop that could bolt to the vise itself and allow me to keep the covers on. Found a few off the shelf and similar solutions on the interwebs to make one that bolted to the vise and not the table. But hey, I've got this machine here so why not make it myself. Main bar is 5/8" 416L SS and the other rods are 316 SS.  Next iteration I would tweak the clamping block designs a little bit to reduce the web thickness around the clamping holes. This will allow easier clamping force. Right now you've got to put a little oomph on the thumbscrews to get it to tighten really good. This is basically just my second project on the new mill and had fun making it.


----------



## ETI2K (Mar 14, 2021)

I am working on a similar design for mine and wondered about the required tightening force.  I had considered making a relief cut (slitting saw) on the outside faces of the blocks at the hole (for each rod) centerlines to reduce the thickness of the metal that needs to deflect during clamping.  I hope that's clear.
After reading your post, I will definitely make those cuts.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bburns0909 (Mar 14, 2021)

ETI2K said:


> I am working on a similar design for mine and wondered about the required tightening force.  I had considered making a relief cut (slitting saw) on the outside faces of the blocks at the hole (for each rod) centerlines to reduce the thickness of the metal that needs to deflect during clamping.  I hope that's clear.
> After reading your post, I will definitely make those cuts.  Thanks for sharing.


Yeah I would definitely do that. Like in this area circled. Somehow thin that with a slitting saw cut or a ball end mill ran across it.


----------



## ETI2K (Mar 14, 2021)

bburns0909 said:


> Yeah I would definitely do that. Like in this area circled. Somehow thin that with a slitting saw cut or a ball end mill ran across it.
> View attachment 359247


Exactly


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Mar 14, 2021)

very nice! If you want to reduce the effort needed to clamp the bars, refixture the blocks in the mill and cut the existing slot through the bore into the other side of the block. Doesn't matter if it cuts into the cross bore. That'll look a little neater than cutting a slot on the outside of the block.


----------



## ETI2K (Mar 14, 2021)

Very good idea.  Thanks


----------



## keeena (Mar 15, 2021)

Could you just take a bit of material off the thickness of the block?

If relieving: ball nose sounds like a better idea than a slot (square edges: stress riser). Or what mattthemuppet said.

It came out really nice btw!


----------



## bburns0909 (Mar 15, 2021)

mattthemuppet2 said:


> very nice! If you want to reduce the effort needed to clamp the bars, refixture the blocks in the mill and cut the existing slot through the bore into the other side of the block. Doesn't matter if it cuts into the cross bore. That'll look a little neater than cutting a slot on the outside of the block.


Yeah I like that idea as well. That would make it a lot cleaner. Might try that later this week.


----------

